# Metrelef Nasal spray & sinus problems



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

HI, I've been taking Metrelef nasal spray since 3 Feb. Started with 1 spray 4x daily, then a week of 2sprays 4x daily, now back to 1 spray 4x daily. HOwever I am suffering from a blocked nose especially at night and early morning and constantly sound like I have a cold. A course of antibiotics for a sinus/chest infection was completed about 2 weeks ago.
Could the Metrelef be causing affecting the sinusus in such a chronic way?
I'm getting concerned.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This product is not a UK product so it is difficult to advise without official information.

From a quick google search it seems it is the German version of Buserelin, which in the UK is marketed as suprecur or suprefact.
The data sheet for these products says it can irritate the nasal mucosa causing nose bleeds, hoarseness and disturbance of smell or taste.

If it is distressing you then speak to the doctor.
There are many other methods of down regulation. Injections might be more tolerable for you.


----------



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the fast reply. I was starting to go crazy with the sinus problems.
I'm now thankful that I haven't the nosebleeds. Thank heaven for small mercies.

I shall forge ahead.

Karen


----------

